# Communications Books كتب رائعة لهندسة الاتصالات (( تكملة ))



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Gil Held, "Network Design: Principles and Applications" 
Auerbach Publications | 2000-05-31 | ISBN: 0849308593 | 872 pages | PDF | 18,2 MB

Never has the need for reliable internetworking been greater, yet with networks now comprising differing operating systems, hardware, and software, achieving a reliable network has never been more complex. Network planners and managers face a multitude of difficult decisions-decisions made even more difficult by the need for knowledge from a variety of disciplines. To meet that need, renowned author Gilbert Held assembled a panel of expert practitioners to bring you Network Design: Principles and Applications-a comprehensive, single-source reference for network and IT managers. Beginning with the basics of LANs and WANs, it offers in-depth coverage of modern network planning, design, and optimization. Virtual Private Networks, intranets, and extranets all receive detailed treatment, as do traffic analysis and performance, migration issues, tools, techniques, and network security. Finally, the future of your network and perhaps your job may depend on your knowledge of still evolving network technologies. Network Design: Principles and Applications provides that knowledge with chapters addressing current trends, including IDSL, cable modems, voice and video over LANs, and voice and fax over IP.Network Design: Principles and Applications is one reference that belongs on the shelf of every network and IT manager. The planning and implementation strategies presented will help you create flexible networks that meet performance goals but at the same time allow for the leveraging of new and maturing technologies. 

Enjoy this great book! Brought to you by SMIRK 

http://uploading.com/files/JV2VJGM3/0849308593.rar.html

http://depositfiles.com/files/h0mkv3g8x
OR
http://rapidshare.com/files/200208067/0849308593.rar


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Personal Satellite Services: International Conference, PSATS 2009, Rome, Italy, March 18-19, 2009, Revised Selected Papers
_(Lecture Notes of the Institute ... and Telecommunications Engineering) By Kandeepan Sithamparanathan, Mario Marchese_
Publisher: Springer 2009-09-08 | 153 Pages | ISBN: 3642042597 | PDF | 3.1 MB

This book constitutes the proceedings of the International Conference
on Personal Satellite Services (PSATS 2009) in Rome, Italy in March
2009. The 17 papers papers demonstrate recent advances in Internet
applications over satellites, satellites technologies, and future
satellite location-based systems.


http://extabit.com/file/29h9pjbfi11c1

http://uploading.com/files/6576f83e/3642042597PersonalSatelliteServices.rar/
OR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V2LMM119​


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Personal Satellite Services: International Conference, PSATS 2009, Rome, Italy, March 18-19, 2009, Revised Selected Papers
_(Lecture Notes of the Institute ... and Telecommunications Engineering) By Kandeepan Sithamparanathan, Mario Marchese_
Publisher: Springer 2009-09-08 | 153 Pages | ISBN: 3642042597 | PDF | 3.1 MB

This book constitutes the proceedings of the International Conference
on Personal Satellite Services (PSATS 2009) in Rome, Italy in March
2009. The 17 papers papers demonstrate recent advances in Internet
applications over satellites, satellites technologies, and future
satellite location-based systems.


http://extabit.com/file/29h9pjbfi11c1

http://uploading.com/files/6576f83e/3642042597PersonalSatelliteServices.rar/
OR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V2LMM119​


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Power Electronics: Devices, Drivers, Applications and Passive Components: B. W. Williams 
Mcgraw-Hill | ISBN: 0070704392 | 1992-09 | PDF (OCR) | 560 pages | 11.2 Mb 

PREFACE 


The book is in four parts. 

Part 1 covers semiconductor switching devices, their electrical and thermal characteristics and 
properties. Part 2 describes device driving and protection, while Part 3 presents a number of 
generic applications. The final part, Part 4, introduces capacitors, magnetic components, and 
resistors, and their characteristics relevant to power electronic applications. 

1 Basic Semiconductor Physics and Technology 
2 The pn Junction 
3 Power Switching Devices and their Static Electrical Characteristics 
4 Electrical Ratings and Characteristics of Power Semiconductor Switching Devices 
5 Cooling of Power Switching Semiconductor Devices 
6 Load, Switch, and Commutation Considerations 
7 Driving Transistors and Thyristors 
8 Protecting Diodes, Transistors, and Thyristors 
9 Switching-aid Circuits with Energy Recovery 
10 Series and Parallel Device Operation and Protection 
11 Naturally Commutating Converters 
12 AC Voltage Regulators 
13 DC Choppers 
14 Power Inverters 
15 Switched-mode and Resonant dc Power Supplies 
16 Capacitors 
17 Soft Magnetic Materials 
18 Resistors 


The 80 non-trivial worked examples cover the key issues in power electronics


mailto[email protected]
OR

mailto[email protected]​


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Design and Test of Integrated Inductors for RF Applications: Jaime Aguilera, Roc Berenguer 
Springer | ISBN: 1402076762 | 2004-03-01 | PDF (OCR) | 212 pages | 13.4 Mb 


Design and Test of Integrated Inductors for RF Applications is the
result of several years of research in the field of Radio-Frequency
Integrated Circuit Design, specifically in the Inductor design for RF
applications in conventional technologies. 
One of the key elements today in the wireless industry, especially in
the silicon RF integrated circuits field, is the design of high-quality
passive elements. The performance of several basic circuit blocks such
as low noise amplifiers, mixers and voltage controlled oscillators
depends on the quality of these elements. 
The work done establishes the design guidelines for the definition of
the inductor's geometrical characteristics and new techniques to
improve their quality. It also covers their measurement and
characterisation. This fact is not always taken into account by the
designers due to the lack of information in bibliography regarding to
this topic. The novelty of this work lies in that it covers and studies
the whole design flow of an inductor. From the definition and analysis
of the physical effects that appear in them to their modelization, it
covers issues such as the maximization of the quality by a correct
definition of the geometry, novel aggressive design rules, a design
flow for the definition of the inductor's geometry, selection of the
measurement equipment, de-embedding, determination of the relation that
exists between the measurement configuration and the circuit model used
in the characterization, source of errors, etc. 
Design and Test of Integrated Inductors for RF Applications is intended
for engineers who are starting out in the design of integrated
inductors, this due to the fact that it describes the whole design
flow, basic selection of the geometry, optimisation of the quality by
redesigning the geometry, measurement and de-embedding and
characterisation. Secondly it will help the designer with much
experience in this field, this due to the fact that, based on empirical
data, some design rules that have been widely used by the design
community have been proved to be really conservative and breaking them
leads up to higher quality designs.


mailto[email protected]

OR

mailto[email protected]​


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Guide To Electrical Power Distribution Systems
Fairmont Press | ISBN: 0881735051 | October 2004 | PDF | 264 Pages | 5 MB

A training and reference book for electrical utility companies covering
utilities power reaching the consumers. Coverage includes all tools,
equipment, facilities, between power utility to the consumer,
applications, installation and maintenance. Theory of electricity and
power covered in layman's terms, where applicable

http://rapidshare.com/files/311968955/Gdecal.rar
OR
http://hotfile.com/dl/18580680/afbdfe3/Gdecal.rar.html​


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Video networking
McGraw-Hill Companies | 2009 | ISBN: 0071391479 | 50 pages | PDF | 5 MB

It's a challenge to stay in sync with the fast-paced world of TV and
video today. Networking schemes, compression technology, computing
systems, equipment, and standards are all but a few of the things that
seem to change monthly. As the field transitions from analog to hybrid
analog/digital to all-digital broadcast networks, stations, video video
production facilities, and success-minded engineers and technicians
stay up to speed with the only reference tracking all the changes in
the field: the "Standard Handbook of Video and Television Engineering.,"

No other source covers such a broad range of video and television
technology--with an emphasis on practical applications. Whether you
work in design, production, installation, operation, or maintenance of
video centers and broadcast stations, "Standard Handbook of Video and
Television Engineering" gives you easy-to-find answers on: .
* Video networking technologies.
* Digital television and data broadcast standards.
* Digital technologies for production, transport, and storage of video and audio signals.
* Digital video formats and production considerations.
* Implementation recommendations and practices for DTV.
* Video pickup and display devices and systems.
* Compression technologies for audio and video.
* Production facility design guidelines.
* Fundamental principles of light and vision.
* Extensive reference documentation.
* And much more​ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/311951232/Vdontw.rar​ 
OR​ 
http://hotfile.com/dl/18576540/ff3c0d6/Vdontw.rar.html​


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Digital Television Transmission Systems
McGraw-Hill Companies | February 2002 | ISBN: 0071391487 | 123 pages | PDF | 5 MB

This focused excerpt on digital television transmission systems, culled
from The Standard Handbook of Video and Television Engineering, the
landmark guide to television engineering, provides a concise overview
of need-to-know information--plus extensive references to hundreds of
other sources. This is required reading for everyone in the field of
television or video production.


http://rapidshare.com/files/311949042/Dgttlvs.rar

OR

http://hotfile.com/dl/18576044/9b8639f/Dgttlvs.rar.html


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Digital Television Transmission Systems
McGraw-Hill Companies | February 2002 | ISBN: 0071391487 | 123 pages | PDF | 5 MB

This focused excerpt on digital television transmission systems, culled
from The Standard Handbook of Video and Television Engineering, the
landmark guide to television engineering, provides a concise overview
of need-to-know information--plus extensive references to hundreds of
other sources. This is required reading for everyone in the field of
television or video production




http://rapidshare.com/files/311949042/Dgttlvs.rar

OR

http://hotfile.com/dl/18576044/9b8639f/Dgttlvs.rar.html​


----------



## hamdi almatari (14 يناير 2010)

روابط التحميل لا تعمل يابش مهندس,شوف لما حل اللة يزوجك


----------



## itamimi (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع
آمل تحديث الروابط بشكل دوري حتى تعم الفائدة لأطول مدة ممكنة عبر منتدانا الغالي


----------



## م.احمد عودة (21 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية ثائر


----------



## nhn33 (24 مارس 2010)

thanks on these serves


----------



## عبدالله العشاري (9 مايو 2011)

لدي مشروع تخرج في rf


----------



## عبدالله العشاري (9 مايو 2011)

لدي مشروع تخرج على gsm rf optmization by gis أرجو من لديه المساعده في المشروع في مجال الgis أن يساعدني مثل البرمجه في بيئة الgis


----------

